# Nature's Variety Instinct



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Is there something going on or what? I fed Boone and Woof this every now and then when I was in Ontario. Couldn't find it when I moved to central Newfoundland but found it out where I'm going to school in Eastern Newfoundland. I've picked up a few bags, all three LOVE it. The store I first went to ended up discontinuing it. When I picked up the bag of chicken last night the clerk told me they were probably going to be dropping it. What's the deal? Just not a popular brand or is there something I don't know?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

The number of people living in Ontario compared to other provinces means stores can carry a large variety of brands and still have decent turnaround. I doubt the market for super premium brands in Newfoundland & Labrador is that big so store owners need to be efficient with inventory. I know some working dog owners, hunters and mushers from those parts of Canada and they usually buy smaller brands in bigger quantities.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

For sure people are different here towards the care of their dogs then in Ontario. Little dogs tend to eat ceaser, the rest get anything from ol'roy to Eukanuba(quite popular). Think its catching on slowly though. I used to be able to find Merrick cans, my boys loved the canned as a treat here and there, but that has gotten discontinued as well. Can't find it anywhere as of yet.


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know why they'd discontinue it, maybe people around there weren't familiar with the brand.


----------



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

I know our Global / Ryan's here don't carry it in store regularly, but if you ask them to order it in for you, they will. Might be worth asking.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I would just ask them to special order! If they carry now, it probably comes on a shipment with other foods they carry. The store should be able to order you a bag.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmm.. I have two possible reasons.


1)The food just isn't popular enough and is going dated too often. That used to happen to us all the time with Nature's Variety products. They just never sold. They're picking up again though.

2)Depending on who you are buying from, a LOT of small chain owners got really mad when NV sold out to Petco. There's been a big tizzy about it in the Maritimes, and a lot of store owners are not carrying it for that reason.

If you ask, they could possibly special order. I don't know who supplies to NFLD, but Petcurean, Natural Balance, Canidae, Nature's Variety, Earthborn, and Proseries all come from the same place for us.. so chances are, if they have those brands, they should be able to get it.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

The pet store I worked in prior to grooming used to carry it and they discontinued it as well. Now they only carry the Instinct and Praire cans. I was buying it at Pets Unlimited as that was the only place I could find it in St. John's. I can't recall what it came in with either when we ordered it at my ex job. For the life of me I can't. I might ask if they can order in a bag every now and then. I'm sure its possible if they get the cans in.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

On a side note......Heree in NYC NV kibble is in PETCO....i WAS IN pETCO saturday and they are now setting up to bring in the pre made RAW NV....Has anyone else seen the pre made RAW IN THEIR LOCAL pETCOS?


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

easy to find here in Atlanta.


----------

